# Water Tender Dinghy Needs a Drain



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I purchased a Water Tender 9.4 after reading an article in "Good Old Boat" that extolled the virtues of this dinghy but now have a problem due to the lack of a drain. I keep the dinghy on davits in Florida and heavy rains will add water and weight even though I have a boat cover. This would be a much better dighy if it had a drain.

The boat is molded polyethylene and has two cockpit sections separated by a wide seat that would need to be connected. Then a wide stern seat would need to be plumbed with a pipe to a drain.

Has anyone added drainage for this boat that could offer suggestions?

Thanks,

Kansas_Clay in Florida


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

You'd be better off with a cover that kept the water out. 

John N.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I looked at the water tender, I liked the price and the shape of the dinghy. I didn't like that it had no drain. I bought a walker bay which has a drain. I don't have an idea for you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had one that i added a small drain for the inside of the hull. Always had to bail out the cockpit of it though. You have to drain the area between the hulls every month or so, or it gets too heavy. I guess water just condensates inside of it and builds up. I know mine would get heavy enough that 2 people couldnt lift it onto the dock.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SVDistantStar said:


> I had one that i added a small drain for the inside of the hull. Always had to bail out the cockpit of it though. You have to drain the area between the hulls every month or so, or it gets too heavy. I guess water just condensates inside of it and builds up. I know mine would get heavy enough that 2 people couldnt lift it onto the dock.


Thanks Distant Star. I also have a Pearson, a 365 ketch made in 1978.

How did you add the drain to the stern section and how did you drain between the hull and liner?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well all i added was a small drain in for the void between the hulls. IT was just a little plastic drain plug i got at West Marine. I drilled the hole for it to go in and put some 5200 on it with the screws to hold it in. 

I just always bailed it out with a cup.


----------

